# NSW Code of Practice



## cagey (Jan 31, 2016)

Would there be any reason for having this in the Code of Practice?????? I especially find the last sentence strange.


4.3.1.5 An enclosure housing two snakes must be at least 50% larger than the minimum enclosure size (see 5.3.1.2, 5.3.1.3 and Table 2). The enclosure size must be increased by at least 20% for each additional snake above two (e.g. an enclosure housing three snakes must be at least 70% larger than the minimum enclosure size). If different species are housed together, the calculation must be based on the minimum enclosure size for the largest species.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't worry about it - they haven't got the time or the staff to run around with a tape measure... it's all a bureaucratic nonsense really. If they're concerned about animal welfare, they'd have a more fruitful time checking on keepers who breed and kill their own rats. Probably some of the most inhumane people I've ever met belong to this group. They look after their snakes, but do dreadful things to rodents...

Jamie


----------



## cagey (Jan 31, 2016)

I wasn't worried per se, more surprised they would even suggest that different species of snake would be kept in the same enclosure.


----------

